# Đánh giá Cốm kim nguyệt Kiều – xóa tan ác mộng đau bụng kinh



## Tee208 (28/7/18)

*ĐAU BỤNG KINH LÀ CƠN ÁC MỘNG HÀNG THÁNG, VÀ TÔI PHẢI CHỊU DÀY VÒ TRONG NHIỀU NĂM MỚI TÌM RA GIẢI PHÁP CHO MÌNH*

Đau bụng dưới là một trong những biểu hiện bình thường của cơ thể mỗi khi đến kỳ kinh, việc con gái than vãn, khó tính, tức giận trong những ngày này không phải không có lý do: Âm ỉ đau, trướng, buồn nôn, mệt mỏi, chóng mặt, thậm chí mỏi lưng, tiêu chảy… nhiều biểu hiện thể hiện ra ngoài khiến những ngày này nhiều cô gái phải khổ sở.





​
Mọi người có nhớ lần đầu tiên của mình? Tôi thì không bao giờ quên được, một cô nhóc lăn lê ở trên giường vừa khóc vừa gọi mẹ, những tưởng bệnh gì ghê gớm, cả nhà lo lắng nhanh chóng đưa tôi vào bệnh viện huyện. Sau một loạt kiểm tra chờ đợi cuối cùng nhận được kết luận không thể bình thường hơn: Cơ thể phát triển dậy thì, có dấu hiệu đến kỳ kinh nguyệt. Tiêm mũi giảm đau ra về tôi như thoát được một cơn hoạn nạn, nghĩ đến tháng nào cũng một lần như vậy mà tôi thấy sợ hãi.

Do cơ địa không tốt, hàng tháng kỳ kinh nguyệt không đều kèm theo nhiều triệu chứng, lưng mỏi không muốn hoạt động chỉ muốn nằm ệp trên giường, nếu thức khuya quá ôn thi một thời gian thì kỳ kinh tới sẽ xuất hiện biểu hiện chóng mặt, điều tệ nhất từng gặp là ngất xỉu trên đường đi học, mọi thứ trắng xóa rồi chìm vào bóng tối, quên đi cả những đau đớn đang tồn tại.


Thương con gái, mẹ tôi đã tìm mọi biện pháp cho tôi, bắt đầu từ ăn uống nghỉ ngơi hằng ngày, mâm cơm mẹ nấu không bao giờ thiếu rau xanh, những món có tính nóng mẹ hạn chế, kể cả hoa quả. Buổi tối, mới 7h mẹ sẽ giục tôi đi học sớm để hoàn thành bài tập đúng giờ đi ngủ. Nghiêm khắc điều độ lối sống, sự cố gắng của mẹ đã có chút quả ngọt: kinh nguyệt đến đều đặn hơn, không có tình trạng gần 2 tháng mới đến, chỉ có điều mức độ đau kinh như cũ vẫn phải nhờ đến trợ giúp của thuốc giảm đau.

Không thể chịu đựng nổi, tôi bảo mẹ dẫn đi mua thuốc phòng khám gần nhà, họ đưa cho mẹ con tôi một lọ màu đỏ, hiện tại tôi không nhớ tên sản phẩm, chỉ biết bên trong bao bì là một chai có dung dịch màu nâu, nhìn giống hệt thuốc bắc vậy, vị hơi khó uống và mỗi ngày uống một cốc nhỏ. Một lọ tôi mua đủ cho tôi uống trong vòng 1 tháng nhưng không hề có bất kỳ hiệu quả nào.

Đổi phương án khác, mẹ tôi mua cân cây ích mẫu đã phơi khô, nghe nói hiệu nghiệm cực tốt với người rối loạn kinh nguyệt, thảo dược vàng cho các cô nàng đau bụng. Mẹ nấu nước cho tôi một bình riêng uống hằng ngày. Dù không thích uống thứ nước thảo dược này nhưng tôi đã kiên trì uống trong 5 tháng, 2 tháng đầu tiên thuốc tưởng chừng như hữu dụng, kinh ra đều, và bụng bớt đau nhưng không biết có phải trùng hợp hay nhờn thuốc mà những tháng tiếp theo bi kịch vẫn diễn ra như cũ, tôi đành tìm về những pháp giản đơn trực tiếp: uống nước gừng ấm và túi chườm nóng, thuốc giảm đau.

Không hết hy vọng mẹ tìm đến quán đông y nhờ thầy bốc thuốc – tiệm thuốc mà nhiều người trong làng tìm mua và thấy hiệu quả, có công dụng bồi bổ sức khỏe điều trị đau bụng đến tháng cho các chị em, mấy đứa bạn cùng lứa với tôi cũng từng sử dụng và kết quả mỹ mãn đến với họ, chúng kể với tôi rằng, đau âm ỉ không thấy nữa, giảm đau đầu, chóng mặt. Tin tưởng vào hàng xóm và mọi người, mẹ tôi cũng mua cho tôi 10 thang uống thử. Hết 7 thang, mấy tháng liên tiếp chu kì có vẻ ổn định, 3 tháng liền tôi đều  ‘trúng thưởng’ vào ngày 24. Mừng lắm tôi hí hửng xin tiền mua thêm 5 thang nữa, cứ vậy uống rồi chờ mãi mà điều mong muốn của tôi lại chẳng thấy, bụng cứ đau quằn quại không hề giảm bớt.

Tháng nào cũng một ngày đau đến chết đi sống lại, không biết bao giờ mình mới thoát khỏi. Tận đến khi tôi lên học đại học, ở môi trường rộng lớn, mạng internet phát triển, tôi đủ khả năng tự tìm mua thuốc cho bản thân. Hàng ngàn các sản phẩm trên thị trường, tôi đưa ra 1 tiêu chí duy nhất để chọn là phải được một tổ chức uy tín công nhận. “Lựa đi lựa lại” cuối cùng tôi chọn Cốm Kim Nguyệt Kiều của Công ty Cổ Phần Dược Trung Ương Mediplantex  có giấy chứng nhận lưu hành của bộ Y Tế.

*CỐM KINH NGUYỆT KIỀU – XUA TAN MỌI ÂU LO*
Sản phẩm được nghiên cứu kỹ lưỡng bởi chuyên gia hàng đầu, với kinh nghiệm 50 năm sản xuất thảo dược, Công ty Mediplantex đã tích hợp  những nguyên liệu đứng đầu bảng danh sách có công dụng điều hòa nội tiết tố nữ, giảm đau bụng kinh vào sản phẩm Cốm Kim Nguyệt Kiều như: Cao ích mẫu, Cao ngải cứu, Cao hương phụ, Cao khô hồng hoa, Tinh chất mầm đậu nành,…





​
Cực kỳ ưng ý thành phần trong thuốc tôi đặt combo 3 hộp sử dụng trong vòng 3 lần cho 3 chu kỳ kinh nguyệt, uống trước kỳ kinh 10 ngày, uống 2 lần một ngày hòa cùng nước ấm. Hộp đầu tiên tôi không mấy tin tưởng, chỉ nhen nhóm hy vọng vào hộp thứ 2, nhưng trái lại với suy nghĩ của tôi, mới uống hộp đầu, kỳ kinh nguyệt đến mà không đem quá nhiều đau đớn, tình trạng mỏi lưng vẫn tiếp diễn, nhưng bụng không quặn thắt dữ dội từng cơn. Giật mình với Cốm Kim Nguyệt Kiều, công dụng của thuốc phát huy tác dụng mà tôi cứ ngỡ mình đang mơ, tôi không tin được mình không uống thuốc giảm đau mà bụng có thể nhẹ nhàng đến thế. Nghĩ đến viễn cảnh mình có thể sinh hoạt bình thường trong ngày đầu của kinh nguyệt mà tôi cảm thấy cuộc đời mình bước sang trang sử mới.

Đến tháng thứ 2, thứ 3 liên tiếp, uống thuốc đều đặn như hướng dẫn, bụng tôi êm hơn nhiều, dù có lúc vẫn đau âm ỉ, nhưng chỉ bằng đó đâu nhằm nhò gì với quá khứ đau thương.

Gắn bó với sản phẩm nửa năm trời rồi dừng sử dụng thuốc, điều kỳ diệu đã xảy ra: đau đớn khi xưa không hề quay lại, giờ chỉ còn những biểu hiện thường thấy của đa số mọi cô gái đau bụng âm ỉ một tiếng trước khi có kinh,… mức độ đau cũng tùy vào ăn uống nghỉ ngơi của tháng đó. Cơ thể điều hòa tốt tinh thần tốt lên trông thấy, tính tình cũng vui vẻ hơn.
​_Nguồn: odaurehon.com_​


----------

